# How to attach Fissidens fontanus ?



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

Will my Fissidens Fontanus grow well if I cover it in a mesh like this?

Or does this moss have to be attached a different way? eep:








[/quote]


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It will work that way. You need to make sure it's not to thick under there because if it's laying on itself it can rot. I like to use thread or fishing line. It's easier for the moss to grow quicker. It's such a pretty moss. You're gonna like it.


----------



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> It will work that way. You need to make sure it's not to thick under there because if it's laying on itself it can rot. I like to use thread or fishing line. It's easier for the moss to grow quicker. It's such a pretty moss. You're gonna like it.


It was on my driftwood, but I got new plans for it so I want to relocate it.

I should probably just get some fluorocarbon and do the fishing line method, I really don't want any of it to rot. 
With this type of moss I see that one strand of moss is covered with this netting on about 7 places on one moss strand. I don't see any branch off on this moss species, so I think fishing line would be much better for this.

Thank you for your help, on my way to Walmart now for some fishing line.


----------

